# Are Bronze turkeys aggressive?



## meme (Jan 16, 2011)

I was wondering if Bronze turkeys are aggressive? I called the feed store Reynolds Ranch today, I asked them if I could place a order. They said no though because they had already ordered their turkeys, and they said they were getting bronze turkeys,and I know they  are huge, and the meat kind. I was planning on getting some Bourbon Red turkeys, because they are smaller, more kind, and they can mate, unlike some other turkeys because they are to big. If you know of any feed stores in Redding,Anderson, Red bluff, or any where near that.




                         Thanks,


----------



## patandchickens (Jan 16, 2011)

The broad-breasted bronzes I had last year were not aggressive at all, they were sweet and friendly (if anything *more* friendly than a person really needs a 40-50 lb tom turkey to be... but not in a pushy mean way, just in a "hi there whatcha doin' can I help?" kind of way). Mind you they had lots and lots of room and were used to people.

Broad-breasted (commercial) bronzes are not really substitutable for any heritage breed though since you get a completely different growth curve, completely different carcass, and you cannot breed them on.

My impression from what people say is that turkeys work more or less like chickens, in that some strains of a given breed will be more aggressive than other strains. So it does not necessarily matter what <insert breed name here> is generally considered to be like, what matters is what they're like from the PARTICULAR source you'd be getting them from. Be it a private breeder or a hatchery.

Turkeys are really neat though, I like them. Also tasty. But fun when they are alive too 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------

